# Alarming footage of horse trainer beating horse



## shoeey (29 July 2015)

Was sent this on facebook - not the way to train a horse!

https://www.change.org/p/people-for...hamed-and-banned-from-having-contact-with-any

Don't support Peta but this bloke should be banned from keeping horses


----------



## fburton (29 July 2015)

Wow, that was long "come to Jesus" moment.


----------



## DragonSlayer (29 July 2015)

My god.....had I been there, he would have been spitting that stick out after I shoved it sideways up his arse...

GRRRRR..........


----------



## Goldenstar (29 July 2015)

That's awful poor poor horse .


----------



## MadisonBelle (29 July 2015)

truly shocking


----------



## Jambo (29 July 2015)

Watched this and I'm in shock, poor poor animal


----------



## twiggy2 (29 July 2015)

How can people stand by and video incidents like that and not intervene?

If I put words to describe how that makes me feel/what he is/what should happen to that man I would turn grey so I shall resist


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 July 2015)

JFC - that is absolutely OBSCENE. Poor poor horse.


----------



## Princess16 (29 July 2015)

OMG couldn't watch all of it truly sickening ! They don't deserve to be called trainers ! Poor horse :-(

Wish to God he had thrown him off and landed on his head !


----------



## nutrock (29 July 2015)

Words fail me, that poor poor horse


----------



## marotelle (29 July 2015)

What I found the most disturbing, was the obcene laughter in the background;this was obviously a often repeated practice......
Revolting individuals.


----------



## bluedanube (2 August 2015)

IMO That wasn't a horse 'trainer' in action, that was a sadist.


----------



## Elbie (3 August 2015)

Do we know who the trainer is?


----------



## Welly (3 August 2015)

I had to stop watching when he continued beating the horse on the ground!


----------



## shoeey (3 August 2015)

Video says "Paul Frassa, a renowned and well known horse trainer; Tucuman Province". America I presume


----------



## Cortez (11 August 2015)

shoeey said:



			Video says "Paul Frassa, a renowned and well known horse trainer; Tucuman Province". America I presume
		
Click to expand...

Not America, they don't have provinces. Pretty stupid stuff, but I have unfortunately seen worse.


----------



## fburton (11 August 2015)

Tucuman Province is in Argentina.


----------



## GemG (11 August 2015)

That is literally 'breaking the animals will'; awful to watch. 

I cannot understand why anyone would want to use this method on anyone or anything, especially on such a beautiful and what should be trusting creature. It is a privilege to enjoy the company of a horse, not a right to abuse your position.


----------



## flirtygerty (11 August 2015)

bluedanube said:



			IMO That wasn't a horse 'trainer' in action, that was a sadist.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 August 2015)

OMG I could not watch all of that but  clicked on further up the video.  I found that disturbing - cruel - uncalled for and wish that horse had reared over back wards and flattened him totally.

 That is cruelty, in every sense of the word, hitting that poor horse round the head.   That stick would not be used on that horse but put where the sun don't shine or ever will. 


Should be banned from training/owning horses


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 August 2015)

Horrific - interesting to see PETA accidentally doing something useful.  The exposure of this brutal 'trainer' may save a few horses from visiting him and being abused!


----------



## Archangel (21 August 2015)

My God.


----------



## Emma_H (21 August 2015)

Evil!


----------



## Horse lover19 (22 August 2015)

That is horrendous how could someone do something so evil. That poor horse, Finally PETA doing there job something that could save some more horse!


----------



## fburton (23 August 2015)

I wish there was some kind of background check that prospective trainers had to go through (like a CRB check), or a licence that could be revoked for abusive handling. Hopelessly idealistic and impractical, I know. :frown3:


----------



## Nessa4 (28 August 2015)

Sadly it is Argentina - and such methods (and some worse) are, apparently, the norm.  Disgusting.


----------

